# Nevão de 27 e 28 de Fevereiro de 2013



## AnDré (26 Fev 2013 às 10:04)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2013*

Topico destinado às fotografias e vídeos relacionados com o nevão dos dias 27 e 28 de Fevereiro de 2013, que ocorreu na sequência de uma cut-off retrógrada, com bastante frio associado, que atravessou o continente de nordeste para sudoeste, progredindo depois para sudeste.

Previsão do GFS no dia 26, run das 6h:
(Por David sf) 








No dia 28 de Fevereiro, às 0h. (GFS)
















-------------------------------

Outros tópicos relacionados com o evento:

 Neve em Bragança - 27 de Fevereiro de 2013
 Neve em Montemor-o-Novo e Serra D'Ossa


----------



## bartotaveira (27 Fev 2013 às 07:07)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Bom dia. 

Belo cenário ao acordar! :-) 






Continua a nevar com intensidade e -0,1 de temperatura.


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Fev 2013 às 07:29)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Bom dia!








Belo nevão!


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Fev 2013 às 07:43)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*


----------



## Cheiroso (27 Fev 2013 às 07:46)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*



Cheiroso disse:


> À boa maneira antiga.... Chaves - Cidade está sob nevão desde a 5:30
> 
> http://snk.to/f-cu9e1e03


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2013 às 09:03)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Também já neva na Gralheira e em toda a região de Montemuro.

A lente da webcam de Trancoso está coberta de neve, pelo que não se percebe a dimensão do evento por lá.

Uma imagem de Chaves, divulgada no facebook.
Por Manuela Esteves


----------



## Dan (27 Fev 2013 às 09:29)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Umas fotos da parte alta da cidade.


----------



## Norther (27 Fev 2013 às 11:16)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Trancoso, fotos mandadas por um amigo meu, neva desde as 6h


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2013 às 11:24)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Não sei se já apareceram fotos da Praça da Sé da Guarda mas aqui vai...


----------



## jonyyy (27 Fev 2013 às 11:28)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*






[/IMG]
 esta é a unica de hoje, não consigo mandar pro pc, mas ja agora mando umas do dia 23 de janeiro





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## Scuderia (27 Fev 2013 às 12:23)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Montalegre como sempre em Alta

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2814676.124192.117306111626561&type=1&theater


----------



## nelson972 (27 Fev 2013 às 12:26)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Há minutos :

Aguaceiro de água-neve, passando a neve.  Sem acumular nada.  Neste local a altitude é 300 m.

Bonito!


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2013 às 12:34)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Montalegre







Lapa, Sernancelhe.
Por Pedro Nantes


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2013 às 12:41)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Alqueidão da Serra, 300m. Porto de Mós












Fotografias de uma amiga minha, Ana Raquel Vieira


----------



## bartotaveira (27 Fev 2013 às 14:45)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Por aqui neva há quase 12 horas consecutivas! 

Neste momento neva com uma intensidade incrível... 











A acumulação já ultrapassa os 15cm.

0,2°C


----------



## Black_Heart (27 Fev 2013 às 16:28)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Aqui estão elas 

Estava assim quando cheguei à zona alta da cidade







A partir daqui começou a nevar com grande intensidade
















(panorâmica)





O velhinho estádio do Sp. da Covilhã (Estádio Municipal José Santos Pinto)


----------



## romeupaz (27 Fev 2013 às 17:46)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Na minha incursão à serra perto de Minde, reparem no susto que apanhei...
Desculpem o pequeno palavrão... 

Ainda nevou mas rapidamente passou a Água-Neve

Ver em HD

Imagens:


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (27 Fev 2013 às 18:52)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2013*

Por volta das 18h começou a nevar bem e a acumular aos 600m... 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (27 Fev 2013 às 19:00)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2013*

Quando começava a acumular... 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Fev 2013 às 20:32)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

O meu contributo... espero que não seja o último da temporada!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (27 Fev 2013 às 20:48)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2013*

A 700m. #Portalegre 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (27 Fev 2013 às 20:49)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2013*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (27 Fev 2013 às 20:53)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2013*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## invent (27 Fev 2013 às 20:54)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Bem, parece que as fotos que deixei de manhã desapareceram (raio da dropbox).

Deixo novamente, foram tiradas na aldeia de Roriz - Pindo, Concelho de Penalva do Castelo, quando começou a nevar, até parecia que estava a cair granizo já que era audível um certo barulho nos telhados, começou a nevar pelas 7:40, nevou cerca de 40 minutos, sendo que, 20 desses minutos foram de grande intensidade, na altura a temperatura rondava os 0ºC.

Ficam as fotos, tirados por telemóvel.





















De momento estão 2,5ºC céu encoberto.


----------



## Cheiroso (27 Fev 2013 às 22:08)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Por Chaves, apesar de tudo, foi um belo episódio que permitiu ver acumulações na propria cidade, facto que já não se verificava à muito tempo.

Fica um pequeno postal da cidade.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Fev 2013 às 22:35)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*



Cheiroso disse:


> Por Chaves, apesar de tudo, foi um belo episódio que permitiu ver acumulações na propria cidade, facto que já não se verificava à muito tempo.
> 
> Fica um pequeno postal da cidade.



Linda! 

Mais algumas de Chaves:







































































Maravilhoso!


----------



## Norther (27 Fev 2013 às 23:54)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

A pouco a 700m na zona alta da vila


----------



## Norther (28 Fev 2013 às 00:28)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Trancoso ao final da tarde


----------



## Jorge_scp (28 Fev 2013 às 00:36)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Em Manteigas já pegou bem:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ELJICUATRO (28 Fev 2013 às 00:55)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*



ppereira disse:


> Boa noite, alguém tem fotos da beira interior? Nomeadamente da Guarda?
> Pelo radar do IPMA parece a beira interior tem sido bafejada por grandes quantidades de precipitação!!!!!



Onde estão os reporters da Guarda e as suas fotos?

Falando de forte nevão na Guarda, aqui deixo umas fotos que tirei em Dezembro 2010 quando circulava na A23 (GuardaCovihã). Posso dizer que foi um poderoso evento que obrigou o corte da via esquerda da autoestrada.











Cmps.


----------



## Happy (28 Fev 2013 às 01:01)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2013*

Boas,

Cheguei agora da Foia. Quando cheguei estava tudo molhado e algum frio, mais acentuado pelo vento e céu limpo. Mesmo assim havia alguns vestígios de neve. Deve ter sido uns floquitos. Moral da história umas nuvens mais carregadas poderia dar algum acumulado.


----------



## nuvens365 (28 Fev 2013 às 09:05)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2013*

Excelentes notícias para Estremoz!  Já em Marvão, pelo que se vê aqui, ainda acumulou alguma coisa:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=500900393289988&set=a.482817941764900.105872.260071914039505


----------



## Angelstorm (28 Fev 2013 às 10:39)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Ontem em Tomar ainda caiu qualquer coisa durante pouco tempo:



Foti via http://www.facebook.com/TemplariosConVida


----------



## godzila (28 Fev 2013 às 11:16)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

ora aqui vai uma foto do picoto de cebola( Serra do açor) onde realmente nevou com fartura.


----------



## actioman (28 Fev 2013 às 11:24)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2013*

Pois é a meteo tem destas coisas 

Estive no meu posto de observação até às 05h. Decidi então ir descansar e acordar pelas 06h45. A essa hora chovia com alguma intensidade e a temperaura nos 4ºC e em aumento. Dei por terminado o caso, pois até na região em volta as temperaturas teimavam em não baixar...

Pelas observações dos poucos que a viram cair, nevou e chegou a acumular nos carros e nos campos em cotas acima dos 300m a 350m.

Aqui o registo da minha estação com o momento em que a temperatura baixa mais rapidamente e a chuva terá dado lugar ao branco elemento:







São até agora as únicas fotos com o registo do momento, que encontrei na net, da rádio local.
















Fica para a próxima.

Em Marvão a nevada foi copiosa!  Oram vejam esta foto retirada de um extenso album de fotos deste nevão na página Mercearia de Marvão:


----------



## Tmendes (28 Fev 2013 às 11:26)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Ontem a noite nevou nas aldeia soalheiras, deduzo que ainda haja isto dito pelo o meu avo que saiu de madrugada da aldeia. Cabeço da Urra pelo menos ainda deverá ter. Oleiros já vi fotografias.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.544485655584411.1073741825.100000689457668&type=1


----------



## Vince (28 Fev 2013 às 11:27)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2013*

Muita neve naquelas serras entre Extremadura e Andaluzia em Espanha, há acumulações nalguns locais na ordem dos 15/20cm ou mais. E continua a nevar.

Azuaga (~600m)





(c)  Isa Rodríguez Cintas


----------



## trepkos (28 Fev 2013 às 12:35)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2013*

Algumas fotos que tirei do Facebook, a qualidade não é a melhor mas foi com telefones. A neve por esta altura já deve ter derretido toda.

Estrada de Montemor para Évora.









Arredores de Montemor onde se vê o manto branco.





Os carros estavam assim:









Água-neve que caiu ontem à tarde por volta das 4 e 20 da tarde.


----------



## Agreste (28 Fev 2013 às 12:36)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2013*

Um boneco de Montemor...


----------



## bartotaveira (28 Fev 2013 às 13:09)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Por aqui o cenário ainda é de muita neve.


----------



## godzila (28 Fev 2013 às 13:17)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*



godzila disse:


> Pampilhosa da serra com muita neve???
> onde??
> só á neve na Pampilhosa a partir dos 900 metros o que circunscreve a neve ao picoto de cebola, como podem ver na foto que eu coloquei á pouco.
> de resto já andei na estrada desde Dornelas á Pampilhosa e não vi nada de nave na estrada nem nas valetas.
> eu diria mesmo que foi um fracasso para quem queria ver neve por estas bandas.



pode acreditar que não foi um nevão tão espetacular ao ponto de merecer referencia, a precipitação foi pouca e a cota estava a rondar os 900 metos
para que não reste duvida do fenomeno aqui vão mais duas fotos:

esta é dos penedos de santa Luzia





e esta é do referido (cabesso da urra)


----------



## actioman (28 Fev 2013 às 13:58)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2013*

Mais umas de Marvão neste momento:






























Diria que a acumulação superou os 10cm.

Pena a temperatura que vai subindo. Já vamos com 8C. :-(

Algumas das fotos poderão ter um tamanho enorme, peço desculpa, mas estou no telemóvel e não tenho tantas configurações como no PC.


----------



## Norther (28 Fev 2013 às 14:35)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Umas fotos de Trancoso esta manhã, acumulação entre 15 a 20 cm


----------



## jonyyy (28 Fev 2013 às 15:25)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Na minha aldeia, a 4 km da cidade da Guarda
São de telemovel mas acho que estão boas






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## actioman (28 Fev 2013 às 16:20)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2013*

E dou por terminada a minha visita a Marvão. 
O céu foi-se encobrindo e o frio instala-se novamente.
Ainda "floquejou" um pouco por vezes, mas com água à mistura e apenas visível para doentes da neve, tal era a sua microdimensão! :-D.

Deixo-vos mais umas fotos desta magnífica paisagem.
Grande nevão, sim senhor. Zonas mais altas, junto ao castelo têem uma boa camada!





















Parabéns aos contemplados e obrigado pela partilha. As da zona de Montemor do Trepkos estão fabulosas pelo inusual da localização. :thumbup:

Abraço desde este cantinho do Alto Alentejo nevado!


----------



## subaneve300 (28 Fev 2013 às 16:34)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*







 serra da lousã hoje de manhã 
P.S. não fui eu que tirei a foto foi o site do coentral


----------



## actioman (28 Fev 2013 às 16:37)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2013*

Updates: aguaceiro de graupel neste momento em Marvão!!


----------



## Brigantia (28 Fev 2013 às 17:57)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Gimonde ontem.
Fotos enviadas por um Familiar.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
© Fernando





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
© Fernando


----------



## trepkos (28 Fev 2013 às 18:54)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2013*

Video da queda de neve em Montemor:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=544588948907665


----------



## actioman (28 Fev 2013 às 19:02)

*Re: Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2013*



SpiderVV disse:


> Graupel, água-neve e neve a partir dos cerca de 650-700m na Serra, ainda há alguma acumulada, e muita aos 1025m, apesar de já não ser tanta. As nuvens estão brutais, grandes colunas brancas de neve, passando a água



Pois é, pena não ter chegado a fotografar nenhuma, mas percebia-se as cortinas brancas a sair delas!

Estou neste momento no topo da S. de São Mamede. 

Muito frio, a neve que ainda resiste jà tem uma fina camada de gelo. A temperatura varia entre os 0ºC e os 2ºC.

Isto parece. S. da Estrela aos fins de semana, uma multidão de gente (pais e avós com os pequenotes aos saltos por todo lado). Nunca tinha visto tanta gente por aqui!
Só cá falta a GNR, a Protecção Civil e a venda de queijos! Hehehe

Aqui vão umas fotos.





















A avaliar pelas condições da neve no solo, isto deve ter tido umas centenas de visitantes hoje. E a fitinha da GNR, que habitualmente corta a estrada, lá estava de lado na estrada que dá acesso ao ponto mais alto da serra. Por isso fiz bem em ter escolhido Marvão para passar o dia. Estive quase sempre sozinho. Eu a máquina e a neveeeee .

Comparado com o Norte e Centro, em especial zona da Guarda e Trancoso, isto não foi nada. Mas é bom não esquecer que estamos no Alentejo e só em Marvão, este ano é a terceira queda de neve. Sendo esta a "mãe de todas as quedas de neve" do ano e dos últimos anos.
Acabou por haver bem mais precipitação que a que dava o GFS.

Abraço à comunidade Meteptiana!


----------



## Gerofil (28 Fev 2013 às 19:54)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2013*

Estremoz (hoje):


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Fev 2013 às 20:50)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2013*

Pequena reportagem de queda de neve na Serra de S.Mamede, hoje de manhã! 
Estrada de acesso ao pico de S. Mamede, encerrada durante a manhã.


----------



## Norther (28 Fev 2013 às 20:55)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

como na vila onde moro não ouve neve no solo e as fotos  que tirei a encosta ainda estão na maquina e deixei-a no carro, só mais logo depois do café é que as coloco aqui, vou por mais umas de Trancoso que o meu grande amigo me tem mandado pelo telemóvel  tiveram mesmo um belo nevão 




 




 









 




 




 




 

Final da tarde


----------



## Serra do Açor (28 Fev 2013 às 21:07)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

Muito boas fotos com muita neve , fiquei bastante surprendido com  acumulação de neve em Trancoso .





Imagem do Monte Cebola ou pico de Cebola hoje pela manhã.


----------



## Stromberg (28 Fev 2013 às 21:31)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2013*

Em São Sebastião da Giesteira a uma cota de 380 mts começou a nevar por volta das 4h30 ate sensivelmente as 5h15 como podem ver pelas imagens, no concelho de Évora foi o unico local onde nevou, já ha 7 anos atras tinha caido um nevão impressionante que deixou a aldeia isolada durante 15 horas.


----------



## Serra do Açor (28 Fev 2013 às 21:54)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*





Nesta foto já dá para ver melhor , aqui está a Covanca.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Fev 2013 às 22:02)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2013*

Video SIC sobre neve no Alto Alentejo:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Sic-Portalegre/216608521786250


----------



## AnDré (28 Fev 2013 às 22:35)

Mais imagens:





Serra de Bornes, Bragança, Paulo Furtado





Penedono, Rui Nogueira





Sernancelhe, Ana Loureiro





Trancoso, Raquel Simão

--------------------------------

Lapa, Sernancelhe, por Júlio Riço

















---------------------------

Vila Boim, Elvas


----------



## AnDré (28 Fev 2013 às 22:57)

*Serra da Estrela* - fotografias das páginas do facebook da SnowLândia Tuga e da Escola de Esqui e snowboard Turiestrela

 Penhas da Saúde






















Estância de ski, na Torre.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mar 2013 às 18:49)

Estremoz:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Mar 2013 às 20:13)

A minha aldeia, melhor que fotos só mesmo em video. 
Fonte: Blog Fidalgos de Paradela
Autor: Paulo Ferreira


----------



## Johnny (1 Mar 2013 às 23:54)

Durante a tarde de 27 Fevereiro 2013, V. Minho, Braga...

Mt pouca precipitação... fracas acumulações (para aquilo a que estamos habituados por estas bandas...)

Desta vez, o interior norte foi bem brindado!

Acumulação apenas acima dos 800m:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Terras barrosãs ao fundo...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Barragens da Venda Nova ao centro e atrás (à esq.) a dos Pisões...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Os picos da Serra do Gerês, ainda sem neve... por falta de precipitação.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Mar 2013 às 00:11)

Alguma da neve que restava ainda a uns 700-750m em S. Mamede, ontem:












Mesmo aos 1025m já ia derretendo mas ainda havia muita


----------



## CptRena (3 Mar 2013 às 00:34)

Fui ver a neve cair ao Caramulo no dia 27 durante a tarde.
Ao inicio parecia que ia ser um fiasco completo mas acabei por ter oportunidade de ver nevar melhor que na minha primeira tentativa onde foi mais gelo/granizo/sleet/neve, uma grande mistela 

Não havia acumulação quase nenhuma, só uns mantos aqui e ali, nas zonas sombrias das matas, ainda no caminho para o Caramulo.
Lá no topo, no Caramulinho nada de acumulação, apenas água congelada no meio das ervas.







Ficam algumas fotos de quando ela começou a querer acumular





18:13





18:22





18:23





18:23





18:24





18:27





18:45


Já no regresso para casa, ainda levei com mais uns "floquinhos" de despedida


----------

